# Feeding a Standard Poodle Puppy



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I think the general thought is either you feed large breed puppy or you feed an all life stages food. Not regular puppy as it can cause them to grow too fast.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Large breed puppy formula or an all life stages large breed formula is best until at least 6 months, longer is better.


----------



## Motion (Oct 27, 2015)

Here is a link to dog food advisor's page on large breed nutrition:

How to Choose the Best Large Breed Puppy Food | Dog Food Advisor

I don't consider 50lb to be a large breed, but that is the cut off they have listed. Often lower quality Large breed commercially puppy formulas just lower the calorie content which may help slow growth but doesn't address the issue of correct bone development. I think it would be better to pick an all life stage food that has a good calcium phosphorus ratio rather than rely on marketing labels!

Of course most poodle owners do a great job of checking labels so I'm preaching to the choir here a bit!


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Unless your puppy is coming from 70+lb dogs, I wouldn't consider a standard poodle to be a large breed at all. I don't generally do puppy food with any dog though, I do all life stage. Before switching to raw my mini puppy was eating the same food as my Great Dane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

